# Good Cop Episode 4



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has this been canceled tonight with the antics going on in Manchester should be on BBC1 at 9pm


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-19659128


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, well done BBC for putting respect before ratings.


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

S63 said:


> Yes, well done BBC for putting respect before ratings.


+1

i was looking forward to the final episode but in light of what has happened i'm glad the BBC saw sense.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Rescheduled to Saturday October 13th @ 22:30 :thumb:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00szy7c


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. A simple tale with a less than original story line, however with brilliant production, editing and superb acting this has been a gripping series, who would have thought the spotty faced Michelle Fowler of Eastenders fame would be producing such stuff.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

S63 said:


> who would have thought the spotty faced Michelle Fowler of Eastenders fame would be producing such stuff.


Yikes, your right. I didnt know that. :thumb:


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

shame they have put it on a Sat and not on a weekeday - I hope it doesnt conflict with MOTD!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

salsheikh said:


> shame they have put it on a Sat and not on a weekeday - I hope it doesnt conflict with MOTD!


Won't conflict, there won't be a MOTD..no Premiership games due to England playing the night before.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Final part on tomorrow


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Yes! Shame I am out Saturday night but perfect Sunday morning viewing.

First drama I have watched in years and I am loving it.

Also enjoying Hunted although I miss a lot of tv with shift work.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

After tonight's finale there has to be a follow series surely?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I was thinking the same. It wasnt the ending I was expecting. But there wasnt any mention of a follow up series when the credits rolled.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Loved the show. The back drop of the city is ace too. Like it or not, Liverpool is a fantastic city:thumb:
Makes us laugh a bit because every bit actor with a scouse accent must have had a role in the show. We like spotting them and trying to remember their part in Brookside
I think the whole drama season has been ace and we dont normally watch so much tv


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Disappointed with that ending, proper edge of the seat stuff. Hope they carry it on.

Excellent drama.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thought the ending was a let down


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Agreed. I expected the obvious ending (dont want to give spoilers). If they do make more episodes then I guess the ending was good as it leaves you wanting to find out more.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Rescheduled to Saturday October 13th @ 22:30 :thumb:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00szy7c


..........******** missed it.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

VW STEVE. said:


> ..........******** missed it.


Iplayer you have a week to watch it


----------

